# Temporizador intermitente para limpiaparabrisas



## hernanc75 (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola.Me gustaria saber si alguien podira ayudarme a hacer un temporizador para darle intermitencia a un limpiaparabrisas de un auto que no lo tiene. He visto y me he roto el coco para poder crearlo con un 555 pero me falta como hacer variar la constancia del pico cuando lo configuramos como oscilador estable.O sea me gustaria que por ejemplo haga un pico corto y corte por un periodo el cual yo pueda regular y que si bajo esa variable al minimo permanezca encendido constante.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2008)

usa este sistema con 2 555, n el cual 1 da la cantidad de pulsos, y el otro la cantidad de tiempo que el pulso queda encendido o no.


debes modificarlo un poco a tu necesidad.


----------

